# Rowaphos



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

OK so rowaphos is THE MOST amazing thing since the universe was created. Phosphates crept up to about 0.25 in my tank and I had coral coming....not my happy place. Rowaphos in a media bag (definitely not the most effecient method) three hours later phosphate around 0.1 This is amazing! Now to see how long it lasts.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

